# Home made mite traps



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea. Let us know how they work and post some pics with details please?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Progrees on my mite traps*

I got everything cut out and assembled except the sticky board tray.
I will work on the tray Monday after I buy a three headed slot cutter for my new porter Cable Router Model 892.
I have the jigs all ready for "mass" production.
I really enjoyed the day working on the Winter Solstice.
I will post photos and or a movie after the "bugs' are worked out.

Ernie


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

*Phermone trap for mites*

How about using drone brood pheromone to draw them in? 

I have heard of some work on this in the last few years, but there was still a few kinks to work out. I thought it was a million dollar idea back in 2000 but it can to take a while for ideas and technology to materialize.

Keep us posted. will you have pics?


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

the folks at the florida lab had developed an attractant for the shb. I think perhaps??? Grant (who I haven't seen here abouts in a while) was working on the trap and attractant questions at one time.

I would think a trap at the bottom or top of the box would be the areas on which I would first concentrate. after that on the bottom side of a hive's bottom board. the outside areas of the hive I would really not waste much time with.... the above three places are areas where the shb seem to concentrate with the outer sides and top being a place where I rarely see a shb.

I also would be interested to see what you develope. I have tried a few home made traps myself with little to no success. I have also tried the aj's beetle trap which will catch a few beetles but is way too costly for the number of beetles caught.


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

*interested too*

I'm intrested in this for pallets. Hope to see you have good luck there. Everything seems geared to folks on bottom boards. Are these something we can make & put on pallets that have bees or made into new ones?

Don't know how you got there tecumseh but I think shb = small hive bettle and our man is working on something for mites. Your info is interesting anyway.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Are these something we can make & put on pallets that have bees*

:thumbsup:The design that I am working on is for pallets or non-pallets.
I will keep you informed as I make progress.
I need to buy a 3 wing slot cutter for my router today to make the slider slots for the sticky board.
Ernie


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Sounds like Bees4U is talking about a screen bottom for pallets & single hives?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*My first prototype for a front pulled sticky board is complete.*

:thumbsup:12/31/08
Happy New Year!
This evening I completed my first prototype for Varroa monitoring using a sticky board.
Here are its features.
1.0 It fits onto U or W pallet clips.
1.1 It fits under a 10 frame non-migratory hive as its bottom.
2. It has the same dimensions of a 10 frame brood chamber.
2.1 It has a ¾” bee way space.
2.2 It has 1/8” hardware cloth.
2.3 The mites drop at least 2.0” onto the sticky board. 
3. The sticky board grid paper is supported by a removable 1/4", (3/16"), water proof plywood.
4. 0 The plywood support board is removed from the front of the hive!
4.1 The front access makes it useable on all four hives of a migratory pallet.
5. It can be used as a screened bottom board.
6. The removable board can be left in for wintering or the application of miticides
7. It works with the powdered sugar method of controlling mites known as the Dowda method.
8. It works for those that like to fog their bees with FGMO.
Comments are welcomed!
Ernie


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/prodinfo.asp?number=471
:scratch: got any pics-RDY-B


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

mathispollinator writes:
Don't know how you got there tecumseh

tecumseh:
me bad... I guess my mind is more concerned with shb than mites (at the present time).

I never really though about trapping mites. I did read (likely in an old bee journal) where the mites were attracted to a substance that had been isolated.


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

*understand that tecumseh*

Got ya those bettles and what actually works on getting rid of them are on our minds too. Thinking of it a combonation trap thingy might be cool to help on both fronts there.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Screened bottom board for pallets with a front access tray.*

I am in the process of making mite traps for use on pallets.

1/04/09
Update:
The new design is made so that you can pull out the 1/4" plywood tray for monitoring mites from the front of the hive. It fits over the U or W shaped pallets clips. It works on singles too.
:thumbsup:I have consulted with owners of palletized bee operations and they have requested a 3/8" bee way space.
So, the newer model will be constructed with the 3/8" bee way space
Any comments?
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Making mite traps for use on pallets.*

1/05/09
An update;
:thumbsup:I have requests for 8 and 10 frame traps.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Very interested in this. Please post further details when you have tested the traps.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

well bee4u.. if you wanted or desired to test those traps in a hostile environment (and texas most definitely qualifies there) I would certainly be willing to give them a try here for a very small fee.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*if you wanted or desired to test those traps in a hostile environment*

Thank you for your interest.
I need a suggestion, for a good water based water proof sealant that can be painted with a latex paint or better.
I could use raw linseed oil. But, it is not UVR resistant.
Ernie


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

bee4u writes:
water proof

tecumseh:
water proof or water resistant? once applied does whatever you are sealing need to be reseperated?

at the lower end I would suggest painter caulk (dirt cheap) and at the higher end (almost water proof) sonneborne np-1 (stick to everything like adobe mud, but a bit pricey).


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*LUCAS STYLE Varroa sticky board style. Update.*

LUCAS STYLE Varroa sticky board style.
Here is the latest:
1.0 I got some more input from some more bee keepers using pallets and others.
1.1 I added two custom made L shaped pallet clips so that the brood chamber can be snug for transport.
1.2 Added some depth to the sides to accommodate the U shaped pallet clips which are taller than W pallet clips.
1.3 treated the boards with raw linseed oil and it is curing after applying at temperatures that were in the 80's! I gave the slot for the tray a liberal amount of raw linseed oil.
1.4 The front which has the sliding tray access was trimmed 1/8" so that moisture would not make the tray difficult to pull out for monitoring the Varroa mites.
1.5 Shortened the length so that it will not be an obstruction when loading or unloading pallets.
2.0 Logged in all dimensions & checked them 2x.
3.0 Made jigs for the wooden ware and 1/8" hardware cloth/screen.
3.1 Located a good supplier of 24" & 36" hardware cloth. (Local B & B Do It Center.)
4.0 Bought a new 1/2" crown 18 gauge air powered staple gun at American Fasteners to staple in place the hardware cloth.
5.0 Bought a new 18 gage brad air powered gun at A. F. to attach the handle to the sticky board tray which has a 1/2' deep slot.
5.1 Bought Tight Bond Ultimate # 3 glue.
6.0 Bought wood screws to assemble the wooden ware.
7.0 Paint a glossy white in two to three days
8.0 Field test with some local bee keepers.
Ladies and Gentlemen, It has been fun!
Ernie


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan. For everyone's sake I hope it proves to be a real SHB Killer!
Sorry, SHB traps have been on my mind to often lately. Hope it proves to be a great mite trap.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*SHB trap is next.*

HAB;
I am also working on a SHB trap/contraption.
However, my current project is for monitoring the Varroa mite.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*LUCAS Varroa sticky board style.*

The prototype is completed after consulting with some palletized owners.
The prototypes are udergoing field trials.
I bought a 100" roll of 1/8" hardware cloth/screen for $250.00 and saved $25.00. I bought the 36" wide hardware cloth so that there will be no scrap.
The special clips are completed from a local sheet metal shop.
I am now working on a design for my two-way and four-way nucs.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas
Queen Breeder


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

BEES4U said:


> I bought a 100" roll of 1/8" hardware cloth/screen for $250.00 and saved $25.00.


Wow! Makes me feel real good about paying $90 for 100'x36"!

Maybe I should take the day off and watch tv....... opcorn:


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

A picture would be worth a thousand words. I was having difficulties pictyring it in my minds eye, but it makes sense to me now that you mentuined the special u clip with the extra depth. I had someone make me pallets with a screened floor and 1 trouble was with the pull-out tray. To snug and it would not pull out. The pallets torque a little bit when placed on uneven ground. To loose and the pull out trays want to commit suicide whilst driving down the highway. I don't know how but they start pulling themselves out, kinda scary actually.

The gap between the screen and the pull out is a wonderful habitat for wax woth. They'll be grateful. It can become a problem and the pullouts need frequent debris removal. It's time consumming.

Jean-Marc


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*A picture would be worth a thousand words.*

I will post a few photos after I go shopping at best Buy for a good camera later today.

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*I don't know how but they start pulling themselves out, kinda scary actually.*

In physics it's called simple harmonic vibration. String instruments can be based on that principle.

Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Maybe I should take the day off and watch tv*

Cold weather is good pop corn and soda weather.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

All I know is that when I check the mirrors and see the trays pulling out, I sure don't feel very harmonious. I guess a little locket mechanism could keep them in place. The balance between being able to pull them out and them not coming out on their own is very fragile.

Jean-Marc


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*I guess a little locket mechanism could keep them in place.*

I have about three ideas to secure the tray.
Ernie


----------



## abeeco (Dec 6, 2008)

Off topic vs this current discussion (mite trays) but on the topic of "mite traps" has anyone ever used or heard about "mite traps" of the type described in the book Natural Beekeeping by Ross Conrad? book and my memory a little out of date but he described a mite trap that replaced a frame and had slits that only mites could pass, they then fell into a trap (crisco or oil) in the bottom inside of the frame - kind of like masonite frame feeders/ he used "drone pheromone"? as attractant as well. thanks

I kind of see that these efforts could be seen as not efficient time management wise.

Thoughts on best sticky board coating for long term effectiveness? best I have found is clear sticky contact paper but this is not optimal- although useful if you are to have a measured grid below to assist in mite counts.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Off topic vs this current discussion (mite trays) but on the topic of "mite traps"*

Thank you for your comments.
My design is for the commercial beekeeper that has his hives on pallets.
My design allows for the sticky board to be pulled out the front of the hive.

Regards,
Ernie


----------

